
GitHub Enterprise 2.6 Is Now Available - moby
https://github.com/blog/2157-github-enterprise-2-6-is-here-with-faster-more-approachable-workflows
======
wyldfire
Does anyone know how to find out which public-instance-Github features are
supported on GHE? My company's enterprise instance doesn't seem to have
ipython-notebook-rendering support. Is it just a matter of being
enabled/configured? Or is it not even present in GHE?

~~~
bitoiu
> Or is it not even present in GHE?

This feature is not present in GitHub Enterprise.

> Does anyone know how to find out which public-instance-Github features are
> supported on GHE?

GitHub provides a pdf comparing both products:
[https://enterprise.github.com/downloads/en/comvsenterprise-0...](https://enterprise.github.com/downloads/en/comvsenterprise-082415.pdf)

~~~
ultramancool
Unfortunately that PDF doesn't mention little features like the notebook
rendering it seems.

